# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avatorbox Ver 8.002 Updated MTK 65XX & 67XX Series Reset Locks etc...

## mohamed73

*Avatorbox Ver 8.002* Updated MTK 65XX & 67XX Series Reset Locks etc...   *Added Support for* *MTK6571,MTK6572,MTK6575,MTK6577,MTK6580,MTK6582,MT  K6589,MTK659,
MTK6595,MTK6732,MTK6735,MTK6735M,MTK6752,MTK6753,M  TK6795,MT8735,35M,6755,6797.*   * Read Info
* Read patten lock (Support Android Version upto 5.X.X)
* Reset user Locks Support (Support Android Version 4.X.X,5.X.X,6.X.X)
* Reset Full Settings - Reset Complete Phones including FRP also 
Download Link
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *In Few Days . Will release Full MTK & SPD Support .. Very Very Soon*

----------

